# Tripett question



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

So, I was off to my favorite ag center today for dog food. The folks who run this place are awesome. The owner, an elderly gentleman has always been someone who persoanlly wanted to know about our dogs, their health issues if any, and he was always trying to improve the line of dog food they carried. A good majority of their customer base are farmers and "old school" folks who practically feed "corn flakes" to their dogs. As a result they carry everything from soup to nuts in terms of dog food. He brought in TOTW for me when I needed to go grain free with one of our dogs and now it sells like hotcakes. They carry Wellness, Wellness Core, Holistic Selects, Natures variety, Eagle Pack, Canidae formulas, and Diamond Natuals right next to the plain white bag of Winner which I call their "corn flakes". They still use Ethoxyquin in the Winner. He is also going to start carrying one of the raw frozen lines and now I forget which one. He is now getting requests for that so he plans to try it. Yay!!

Today I bought my rotational Wellness Core, and we spoke about other brands he is contemplating as well. We discussed my dogs and some recent concerns I had at which point he sent me home with 4 FREE cans of Tripett Green Beef Tripe. He is also getting their lamb tripe in. He is just the sweetest guy and he is always giving me something to try. lol I have read some about tripe and it's benefits and I have always added some canned food, one of which is Merrick's Before Grain, but never their tripe formula. My question is besides getting past the smell how should I plan to give this to my guys. According to the can I can just add it to premium kibble or raw. Has anyone here added tripe routinely to their dogs diet, if so how, and what effects if any have you seen, both good and bad.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

stajbs said:


> My question is besides getting past the smell how should I plan to give this to my guys. According to the can I can just add it to premium kibble or raw. Has anyone here added tripe routinely to their dogs diet, if so how, and what effects if any have you seen, both good and bad.


I fed Annie tripe for a solid 3 months, hoping it would help with her grass eating habit. (to the point she was having a very hard time passing the grass)

I saw ZERO difference in anything, other than her breath smelled awful, and it gave her really bad clear-the-room-and-dont-come-back gas. 
She also didn't have the kind of solid, formed stools she has without it. 

I personally don't waste my money on Tripe. 


That being said, some people are convinced it's a wonder food. We've had many (some heated) discussions on tripe here. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/2553-tripett-merricks-bg-tripe.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/4242-tripe.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3805-tripe.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3062-tripe.html


there's a few you can check out


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed it because my dog loves it.. never seen a difference in him or anything.. but it sure is his favourite meal. :biggrin:


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

stajbs said:


> So, I was off to my favorite ag center today for dog food. The folks who run this place are awesome. The owner, an elderly gentleman has always been someone who persoanlly wanted to know about our dogs, their health issues if any, and he was always trying to improve the line of dog food they carried. A good majority of their customer base are farmers and "old school" folks who practically feed "corn flakes" to their dogs. As a result they carry everything from soup to nuts in terms of dog food. He brought in TOTW for me when I needed to go grain free with one of our dogs and now it sells like hotcakes. They carry Wellness, Wellness Core, Holistic Selects, Natures variety, Eagle Pack, Canidae formulas, and Diamond Natuals right next to the plain white bag of Winner which I call their "corn flakes". They still use Ethoxyquin in the Winner. He is also going to start carrying one of the raw frozen lines and now I forget which one. He is now getting requests for that so he plans to try it. Yay!!
> 
> Today I bought my rotational Wellness Core, and we spoke about other brands he is contemplating as well. We discussed my dogs and some recent concerns I had at which point he sent me home with 4 FREE cans of Tripett Green Beef Tripe. He is also getting their lamb tripe in. He is just the sweetest guy and he is always giving me something to try. lol I have read some about tripe and it's benefits and I have always added some canned food, one of which is Merrick's Before Grain, but never their tripe formula. My question is besides getting past the smell how should I plan to give this to my guys. According to the can I can just add it to premium kibble or raw. Has anyone here added tripe routinely to their dogs diet, if so how, and what effects if any have you seen, both good and bad.


Don't waste your money on canned anything. If you want to feed tripe, buy it raw and frozen. Omas Pride dealers carry a good brand.

Buy nose plugs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Trippet is a great brand with it being the least ingredient of any canned tripe, Merrick BG used to have the only 2 ingredients but have since added vitamins and minerals to their cans to make them balanced and complete.

I have fed Trippet for a long time and still keep it on hand in case I forget to take something out of the freezer but have moved on to GreenTripe.Com Main Index the many benefits will be explained here.

The real issue with tripe in this form and this forum is that the people here who advocate feeding raw for under .99lb and tripe doesn't qualify so they all say it isn't necessary but in all the things you read about wolves and how they eat, "they puncture the intestines draining the contents, but will eat the stomach lining leaving the intestines." 

Dogs love tripe and it has great benefits, the smell doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Solid Gold makes a great canned tripe. My dogs enjoy that when I remember to offer it to them. They eat it in stainless steel bowls outside so that the odor doesn't permeate the house (and make my kids whine).


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I mixed the dog's supplements in a large spoonful of canned tripe for a while. They loved it. Just mix it in with the usual food as a topper. It is fatty and smelly and not as rich in minerals as liver or heart but start slow anyway just in case.

The first few times I opened the can outside, fed the dogs outside, closed up the can outside and then brought it in to put in the refrigerator. Now I can pick up the raw stuff with bare hands, ask the dogs to lick off any drips on the kitchen floor, store raw in an open bag in the frig, no problem.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Trippet brand~ merrick brand~ wellness brand~ tripe~ I have not found a dog yet that does not like it. We humans hate the smell well we try to tolerate the smell lets just say P.U. ~~ Ahhh, but, dogs they just can't get enough of the smell. Like I said have not found a dog yet that doesnt like it!:wink: I bet if you put it in the grass, they would role in it LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I feed raw tripe on Fridays with fish, trachea and an egg. My dogs all go nuts for it! The smell made me gag at first, at this point it doesn't bother me anymore. As far as seeing benefits, my dogs look and obviously feel so amazing since we started raw in August that I honestly couldn't say if the tripe is specifically doing anything special. I get it for a good price and they all loooove it, so I'll continue to feed it.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks folks. I have been reading about green tripe for quite some time, and when he offered me 4 cans my eyes bugged out and I of course said yes. Would be a fool not too. I was surprised at this ag center the cans were $1.99 and at another place where I buy the Merrick BG I pay like $2.19-$2.49 a can, but that is not the tripe. 

I have seen GreenTripe.com, and I will have to look at the Omas Pride and Solid Gold. I am thinking if they do well with the canned I will look into the other sources. I can only assume that the less processed the better. I may have access to a farmer who also has grass fed beef and either butchers himself or has a local butcher do it and I can likely hook up with them too. I also thought I had read somewhere that there is a certain part of the beef stomach that the dogs should not have. Did I hallucinate that, or is it just certain parts are better and/or more nutritious for them?

Thanks for the input folks and sorry that I chose a thread topic that is a bit sticky for members. Thanks for the links Linsey, I read them all and learned.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> The real issue with tripe in this form and this forum is that the people here who advocate feeding raw for under .99lb and tripe doesn't qualify so they all say it isn't necessary


You're so full of it. 
The price has NOTHING to do with my reasoning for not feeding tripe. I DID feed tripe for a while, and saw absolutely NO benefits, just stinky breath, gas, and lose stools.
There are plenty of things that I pay well over $1 for. Is feeding raw under $1/lb DOABLE in a way still far superior to commercial diets? ABSOLUTELY! 
Do I do it? On months money is tight, sure. 
Did I just order a case of lamb for $2.16/lb and a case of goat for $2.25/lb? yup. 
There are plenty of things I WILL pay well over $1 for on months I have the money, and it's available. Is tripe one of them? Well, AFTER trying it out, no, it's not.
Please dont assume you know everyone's reasoning for every choice they make. It make you look QUITE ignorant.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> Trippet brand~ merrick brand~ wellness brand~ tripe~ I have not found a dog yet that does not like it. We humans hate the smell well we try to tolerate the smell lets just say P.U. ~~ Ahhh, but, dogs they just can't get enough of the smell. Like I said have not found a dog yet that doesnt like it!:wink: I bet if you put it in the grass, they would role in it LOL!:biggrin:


Well, Wags, you can add one dog to that list. Offered it to Amaya once, and she wouldn't touch it. XP


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Well, Wags, you can add one dog to that list. Offered it to Amaya once, and she wouldn't touch it. XP


Champ, neither.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Gee did I call you out personally Corgipaws? I don't think so, I'm really tired of your attitude, GROW UP!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Relax Guys... it seems like half the threads here end up being immature bickering and name calling. Its tripe. Nothing to argue over. Whether or not you agree with spending the money on it, everyone just wants the best for their dogs. Seriously. Its getting old.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, my reason for not buying tripe isn't because it's pricey, but I just never really saw the need for it, because I'm lazy and want to make everything as simple as possible. XP


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Relax Guys... it seems like half the threads here end up being immature bickering and name calling. Its tripe. Nothing to argue over. Whether or not you agree with spending the money on it, everyone just wants the best for their dogs. Seriously. Its getting old.


Sorry, but when someone tries to tell me that I won't do something "beneficial" for my dogs because I wont pay for it, I'm not going to just shut up about it. The majority of us don't feed it because we see no benefit in doing so. Sure, it's pricier per pound than I like to spend, but IF I saw any benefits, I'd have continued feeding it.For me, it was expensive mushy poo, and bad breath.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I just want to say one thing, and I don't want anyone to take this offensively, or see it as an attack, or that I'm siding with anyone, but this is the Internet. Things get misconstrued very easily. I, too, took offense to the comment that many raw feeders insist on keeping their price per pound under $1. While it's nice to do so, and look for only things that are priced under $1, we spend an average of less than $1 per lb of dog food, not on everything we buy. Right now, I'm cutting expenses, yes, but once I'm settled and making more money, I do plan to integrate fish back into my dogs' diets ($1.29/lb for Tilapia, $1/lb for Salmon heads, and really expensive for anything else).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Gee did I call you out personally Corgipaws? I don't think so, I'm really tired of your attitude, GROW UP!


No, you didn't.... but when you claim that all the raw feeders here disregard anything over $1/lb, that's rather offensive. I already stated WHY I don't feed tripe. I saw NO benefit after 3 months. It had nothing to do with the money, so don't try to tell me it does.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Everything has to do with the money and don't tell me it doesn't, I can go through a hundred posts and recite word for word. But, I think I'm alittle to old for that game!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No. Not everything does. If you don't see a benefit in something, there is no point in feeding it, period. If you do see a benefit, continue with it. Simple as that. I personally DO feed it, not because my dogs do better with it in their diet, but because they love it. If money were an issue (I am feeding one small dog, well now two, just got a rescue minpin ) it would probably be the first thing to go, just because I use it simply for my dogs enjoyment.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Folks, I really do appreciate the info I got from this thread, and for that I thank all of you. Once again though it seems as though a thread I started has turned into an argument of sorts, or perhaps I should say difference of opinions. I have said before that we are all passionate about our dogs, the care of our dogs, what we feed our dogs, and even how we provide medical care to our dogs for example. The one thing we all agree upon here I think is that we love, love, love our dogs!! 

If I had the ability I would shut down this thread before we digress too far. I think we all need to remember that a lot of new folks(shoot I am one of them) come here to learn and if all they see are disagreements, or they feel personally insulted if they post then they will be gone in a heart beat. I would hate to see that happen, because we can all learn from each other. There is a wealth of knowledge here from prey model raw feeding, to kibble/canned feeding, to medical knowledge, and activities for humans and canines. Shoot I refer people here because in general people are friendly, supportive and informative. 

Thanks to all for the info shared, and I hope we can now bring this to an end on a positive note.

Thank-you!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thread closed by Corgipaws
there's simply no productive direction it can go at this point.


----------

